# Buck mount



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Picked up my mount last weekend. I am going to use the front legs to make a holder for my Redhawk to rest on beneath the mount. Feels good having harvested my first deer using an iron sight revolver off hand and it being a nice little 8 pt buck.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

I also got the bullet back complete with the buck's DNA still attached.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty impressive. Nice mount and great find on the bullet


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

shot1buck said:


> Pretty impressive. Nice mount and great find on the bullet


Thank you. The bullet stayed in the head so the taxidermist saved it for me (I asked him to keep it for me).


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

basslovers said:


> Thank you. The bullet stayed in the head so the taxidermist saved it for me (I asked him to keep it for me).


Buck fever?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice mount


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

XTP or Nosler?


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Bullet is Barnes 180gr Vortex if I recall correctly. I had Underwood 210gr loaded as well, but one shot dropped this buck.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Who did the mount and what did they charge


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent mount!
Congrats to on some fine handgun shooting,


----------



## Wallychaser (May 4, 2015)

I am extremely impressed by both taxidermist and marksman. If I am understanding the post correctly you downed this buck with iron sights unassisted stance with a head shot. And your taxidermist was able to restore the head mount with no indication of any entry or exit wound. This again is an extremely impressive feat by both and congrats on your harvest.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is the brisket area missing? Cape cut short?


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Who did the mount and what did they charge


A taxidermist in TN did this mount. Was $500.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

squidlips2020 said:


> Why is the brisket area missing? Cape cut short?


Yes my first time processing a deer and I cut too high. I have the cape to tan here at some point.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Wallychaser said:


> I am extremely impressed by both taxidermist and marksman. If I am understanding the post correctly you downed this buck with iron sights unassisted stance with a head shot. And your taxidermist was able to restore the head mount with no indication of any entry or exit wound. This again is an extremely impressive feat by both and congrats on your harvest.


Yes you are correct. I used a Redhawk chambered in .41 magnum iron sights from about 20 yards off hand.

There was no exit wound. The bullet stayed within the skull.

The point of entry was the left ear canal, so there was no repair to be done at entry - bullet literally entered the hole in the ear and traveled into the skull. I don't have snaps handy, but I think I took one showing the left ear canal where some blood and brain and or soft tissue oozed out a little.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is one snap I have handy. You see the trail of blood from the ear canal. Not a lot of blood from entry point.


----------

